# Essex cat show



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm at the Essex show in Swanley, Kent next Saturday, anyone coming to visit/ show there???


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

Im there - its my first time at a show and my first time showing! Im scared and nervous but also excited!! 

Be nice to see a few people who are going!!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Which section are you showing in?


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am there too


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Im in the British Shorthair Section


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in SLH, look for a tshirt that says Eat, Sleep, Purr, Repeat.... ( if I remember to wear it )


----------

